# Lost the front site on P22



## Reeves (Jun 19, 2007)

My wife just bought a Camo P22 last month. I took it out to do some plinking. The front site fell out, and SHE wants it fixed ASAP:smt076:numbchuck:
Where can I find a replacment?


----------



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

Your P22 should have came with more than one front site. If you don't want the stock site you can get front night sites for around $25.


----------

